# Wallerangeln bei Urlaub nach Maß



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich fahre in den Osterferien (im April)mit meinem Vater nach Spanien um EINE Woche Waller und zander zu fangen.wir übernachten und buchen die angelwoche bei urlaub nach maß, bei mequinenza ,dort ist ein ebro stausee den wir beangeln.ich wollte von euch wissen ob von euch schon jemand da unten war und brauche tipps und tricks für das blinkern und das ansitzangeln und etc. danke schonmal im vorraus.:m                                        ps.wenn ihr mal interresse habt könnt ihr die seite www.urlaub-nach-maß.com besuchen.


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wallerangeln bei Urlaub nach Maß*

...und der Stausee liegt im PLZ-Gebiet 5.....?

Schau mal im Forum mit der Boardsuche - da gibt es schon einige Sachen zu der Region!

Hier geht´s eher um Deutschland´s (Nicht-)Fanggründe!

Ernie


----------



## nele3003 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wallerangeln bei Urlaub nach Maß*

hallo angelkollege, wann fährst du im april?


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wallerangeln bei Urlaub nach Maß*

okee hab ich nicht gewusst.:q


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wallerangeln bei Urlaub nach Maß*



nele3003 schrieb:


> hallo angelkollege, wann fährst du im april?


                                    2.april


----------



## Siluro83 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wallerangeln bei Urlaub nach Maß*

Hi Angelkollege,

bei Urlaub nach Maß seid ihr in besten Händen! Fürs Wallerangeln kann ich euch ein Guiding mit Taffi nur wärmstens ans Herz legen! 

Auf Zander fische ich Gummis so um die 11cm an Köpfen zw. 14 und 28 g (je nach Strömung). letztes Jahr habe ich mit 11cm Kopytos in Motoroil-Glitter und Salt&Pepper sehr gut gefangen. 

Naturköder geht auch gut. Nehmt euch ein Echolot mit, oder leiht euch eins und fischt die Kanten ab (Das Ufer fällt Stufenweiße ab). Plätze an denen Ihr es auf jedenfall probieren solltet sind die "Plantagen" (versunkene Bäume) auf der Linken Seite Richtung Staumauer, die versunkene Straße (kurz hinter der Segremünfung Richtung Staumauer) und der ganze Bereich am E-Werk (Umspannwerk rechts von der Staumauer) da haben wir bis jetzt jedes Jahr was gefangen. Mit den 3 Plätzen habt ihr jedenfalls schonmal ne Basis, die sich ausbauen lässt.

Wenn Ihr nach einer STunde keinen Biss hattet auf jedenfall die Stelle wechseln! Wenn ihr die Zander findet gehts oft schlag auf schlag. Prinzipiell gilt: Probieren geht über studieren ;-) 

Bin vom 12. - 27.03. dort, danach kann ich Dir sicherlich genaueres Berichten! Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten :-D


----------



## Siluro83 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wallerangeln bei Urlaub nach Maß*

Sodele,

seit Samstag abend sind wir wieder zurück. Zander mussten wir uns hart erarbeiten und konnten nur mit Kunstköder befischt werden, da es am gesamten Ebro keine Lauben zu fangen/kaufen gab bzw. immernoch gibt. Da ich sowieso lieber spinnfische war mir das relativ egal und ich konnte Zander bis 72 cm landen. Wobei ich sagen muss, das wir bis auf 2 Tage nur im oberen Stausee gefischt haben. Am besten liefen weiss und chartreuse. Mortoroil-Glitter ging überhaupt nicht????!!!!

Die meißen Zander haben wir im Flachwasser gefangen ( 1,5 - 3 m).

Der Segre hat letzten Donnerstag/Freitag viel trübes Wasser gebracht (wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit...) es sollte nach meiner Einschätzung nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die LAuben endlich da sind. Zander sollte auch besser werden, da diese in den letzte 2 Wochen voll am laichen waren.

Waller konnte ich bis 2,38 m fangen.

Wünsch euch ein dickes Petri!

Freu mich schon auf das nächste Jahr!


Gruß Thorsten


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wallerangeln bei Urlaub nach Maß*

Hallo wir sind auch zurück bei uns gabs das gleiche problem mit den lauben...wir konzentrierten uns auf waller und konnten waller bis 2.25m fangen.war ne echt schöne woche da unten die welse konnten wir blos am ebro fangen und beim guiding  einen kleinen mit 1.13m mit taffi am segre.bei dem letzen waller ist die jenzi rute von taffi zerbrochen,der fisch war so wie er aus sah und drillte sehr gros man sa die schwanzflosse auf der oberfläche schlagen und der war so lang bis man das untere teil nicht mehr sah(bauch,kofpf)nachdem wir nur noch den teil der rute mit einem ring hatten wurden wir nicht mit glück belohnt sonder dann ist auch noch die schnur gefatzt die rute samt rolle,schnur war ausgeliehn.welches appartment hattet ihr?


----------

